# Best translations of Institutes of the Christian Religion????



## Mayflower

What is best and most easy translation of the Institutes of Calvin ?

Any recommends ?

What about :

See : Is this one volume of Henry Beveridge (Translator) a good transelation ?

Amazon.com: Institutes of the Christian Religion: John Calvin, Henry Beveridge: Books


----------



## Mathetes

The translation by Ford Lewis Battles is pretty good.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Check this thread out Ralph. They just discussed this a few Months ago.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/best-version-calvin-s-institutes-26926/


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

I personally like the Beveridge translation.


----------



## DMcFadden

If you want to cite Calvin in an academic paper, the Battles translation is standard. I like Beveridge because I am cheap and Hendrickson has that cool one volume edition out with its re-typeset text. CBD has it even cheaper than Amazon ($14.99). http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...earch&N=0&Ne=0&event=ESRCN&nav_search=1&cms=1


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

That is the one I have Dennis. Works great for me.


----------

